# [gelöst] Youtube Ladefehler

## Beelzebub_

Folgendes:

Heute habe ich ein Problem..

- Ich kann nicht auf Youtube zugreifen, alle andere Seiten schon. Internet-Verbindung steht. Es ist kein Proxy eingetragen. (Systemkonfiguration verwendet)

- Youtube ist nicht down.

- Ich nutze Firefox und Chrome, welcher nicht mehr startet.

- Ich habe heute ein 'emerge -auD world' durchgeführt. (ohne fehler und revdep-rebuild war auch ok)

- Ich habe keine Programme/oder Sonstiges aus dem Inet geladen.

Edit: Außerdem geht mein LxTerminal und Tilda (auch ein Terminal) nicht mehr..  Mit Strg+Alt F1 ist mein Ausweg, um im Terminal zu arbeiten.

----------

## arfe

Was für eine Ladefehlermeldung kommt denn da? Vielleicht hast Du einen Youtube Plugin für den Firefox/Chrome drin, der auf einen Proxy verweist und down ist?

----------

## Beelzebub_

```
 Fehler: Server nicht gefunden

      

    

          Der Server unter www.youtube.com konnte nicht gefunden werden.

               

  Bitte überprüfen Sie die Adresse auf Tippfehler, wie

    ww.example.com statt

    www.example.com

  Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die 

   Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.

  Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,

   dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.
```

Das Shockwave Flash Plugin ist installiert, aber der ist schon ewig drin.

----------

## arfe

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
> 
> ...

 

Ok. Was sagt:

dig www.youtube.de?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das selbe und eingebaute YT Videos sind unsichtbar/unspielbar.

Mit Hydemyass komme ich auf Youtube, irgendwas stimmt nicht mit meinem DNS-server?

----------

## arfe

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Das selbe und eingebaute YT Videos sind unsichtbar/unspielbar.

 

gib in einer shell folgendes ein:

```
dig www.youtube.com

```

Was kommt da als Antwort?

----------

## Beelzebub_

dig? Ist nicht verfügbar, muss ich das installieren?

ping www.youtube.de ist allerdings auch interessant:

64 Bytes from muc03s01-in-f2.1e100.net  (173.194.35.130) Das ist ein google Server (DNS server denke ich)

EDIT

Beim YT und dem Terminal Problemen handelt es sich um separate Probleme.

Das YT Problem ist nicht local, mein altes Arch Linux <3 hat den selben Fehler. 

Kann es der eigene Router sein oder ist es der defekte!? google server?

----------

## arfe

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> dig? Ist nicht verfügbar, muss ich das installieren?
> 
> ping www.youtube.de ist allerdings auch interessant:
> 
> 64 Bytes from muc03s01-in-f2.1e100.net  (173.194.35.130) Das ist ein google Server (DNS server denke ich)
> ...

 

Vielleicht erstmal den Router reseten?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich frage mich, warum der Router auf einmal  spinnen sollte. Naja ich brauche Youtube heute nicht mehr, ich werde morgen weiter schauen. Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe.

----------

## cryptosteve

Testweise kannst Du die DNS-Auflösung im Router auch umgehen, indem Du im Linux selbst einen passenden Nameserver einträgst. Pfiffigerweise vielleicht so einen, den der Router nicht verwendet, um auch das als möglichen Fehler auszuschließen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> - Ich nutze Firefox und Chrome, welcher nicht mehr startet.

 

Chrome oder chromium? 

Bzgl. letzterem fand ich gerade noch das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940350-highlight-.html

Vielleicht klemmts da auch bei Dir?!

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Außerdem geht mein LxTerminal und Tilda (auch ein Terminal) nicht mehr..  Mit Strg+Alt F1 ist mein Ausweg, um im Terminal zu arbeiten.

 

Zu dem Thema kann ich dir sagen, adas openrc von sich aus nicht mehr das devpts mountet wodurch die X-Terminals vergeblich nach einem Virtuellen Terminal suchen.

Kurzfristig hilft das händische mounten: mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts

Langfristig musst du den Dienst devfs in den sysinit Runlevel hinzufügen: rc-update add devfs sysinit

Das Problem ist wohl das localmount oder ähnliches eben diesen Dienst nicht im need_dep haben soviel ich verstanden habe.

----------

## bell

<Sarkasmus> Tja, Du hast wohl zu wenig auf die Werbung im Internet gestarrt oder dich sonst irgend wie nicht Google-Konform verhalten. Daher hat Dich Google von den eigenen Seiten ausgesperrt. Chrome darfst Du auch nicht mehr nutzen, da auch von Google entwickelt</Sarkasmus>

Naja, hoffentlich ist es noch nicht soweit dass die Ihre Macht in der Form nutzen. Es sieht nach einem DNS Problem aus. Wenn das Problem wieder da sein sollte, versuche einen anderen DNS-Server in die /etc/resolv.conf einzutragen. zB. 8.8.8.8, ist eins von Google  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, das ganze klingt doch eher nach noch nicht fertig durchgebrachten openrc / udev Update.

Schau doch mal mit 

```
# rc-update show sysinit
```

 ob benötigtes soweit im Runlevel vorhanden ist.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das Youtube Problem hat sich heute Mittag mysteriös verflüchtigt.  

Das Google mich nicht mag glaube ich nicht, denn ich habe den schon einiges gebracht auch wenn es wenig in Relation ist. http://www.youtube.com/user/WIM42GNU

'mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts'  Hat geholfen, danke. Ich kann das doch einfach in fstab eintragen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Das Youtube Problem hat sich heute Mittag mysteriös verflüchtigt.  
> 
> Das Google mich nicht mag glaube ich nicht, denn ich habe den schon einiges gebracht auch wenn es wenig in Relation ist. http://www.youtube.com/user/WIM42GNU
> 
> 'mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts'  Hat geholfen, danke. Ich kann das doch einfach in fstab eintragen.

 

Manuelles mounten, oder via fstab Eintag sollte nicht nötig sein.

Schade das du auf keine der bisherigen Antworten eingegangen bist - so ist das helfen schwer (oder auch Sinnlos)

cryptosteve hatte doch heute schon ein Link inklusive Lösung gepostet, doch der blieb deinerseits leider ohne Reaktion...

Auch zu der "rc-update show sysinit"Anfrage kam leider nichts..

Aber wieder mal ein wenig Arch-Spam - nungut

Und ob Google dich mag oder nicht, sollte irrelevant sein ;)

----------

## Max Steel

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Das Youtube Problem hat sich heute Mittag mysteriös verflüchtigt.  
> 
> Das Google mich nicht mag glaube ich nicht, denn ich habe den schon einiges gebracht auch wenn es wenig in Relation ist. http://www.youtube.com/user/WIM42GNU

 

Es wäre auch einfach möglich das die google Server mit deinem ISP im Clinch lagen oder das der direkte Weg zu youtube nicht funktionierte oder whatever.

dig ist übrigens im Paket bind-tools enthalten.

 *Quote:*   

> 'mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts'  Hat geholfen, danke. Ich kann das doch einfach in fstab eintragen.

 

Ich schrieb doch das ist eine kurzfristige Lösung. Und ist nach dem Neustart wieder wech.

Ein Eintrag in die fstab wird nicht die Lösung sein (wenngleich sie funktioniert) aber es sollte weiterhin dabei bleiben das du udev-mount (wie in dem von cryptosteve vorgeschlagenen Link) zum Runlevel sysinit hinzufügst.

Noch etwas: Es macht uns nichts aus wenn du mal was überliest. Aber nach mehrmaligem hinweiß solltest du es dann doch mal gschwind lesen (bei English-Problemen auch kein PRoblem: Wir erklären dir hier gerne wie der google-translator funktioniert.)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich überlese eure Nachrichten nicht. Ich bin dem Link nachgegangen und habe gleichzeitig aus Interesse gefragt, was ist daran falsch? Jedenfalls, es hat geklappt.

Danke euch allen.

----------

